# MLB app crashes (tivo reboots) when exiting with 2.4.7



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Happened twice after the update. the good news is that the MLB quality has much improved. Just don't exit while something you want is recording.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, and it's still happening with 2.4.7a as well. I was hoping they might have fixed it in the technical update, but no.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Just got update on the mini and now it crashes after exiting MLB app. I hope Tivo fixes this in the next update.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep, same here. This behavior began about a week or two ago. softwareVersion	20.4.7a-USA-6-846

I usually exit mlb by just hitting the tivo button, but now it almost always reboots after that.

So, I tried backing out (left, left, ...) until there's a popup that asks if you want to exit or cancel. When I chose exit, it didn't crash the tivo. I was able to do a few things and then go to standby.

However, the next day when I went to turn it on (i.e. come out of standby) by hitting the tivo button - even though it was recording a show, it wouldn't display anything, and then after about 20 seconds it rebooted. 

I've also tried going to standby using kmttg before exiting mlb and it still crashes/reboots on that.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

rocket777 said:


> Yep, same here. This behavior began about a week or two ago. softwareVersion	20.4.7a-USA-6-846
> 
> I usually exit mlb by just hitting the tivo button, but now it almost always reboots after that.
> 
> ...


I've tried different ways of exiting too, and it always reboots.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

rocket777 said:


> Yep, same here. This behavior began about a week or two ago. softwareVersion	20.4.7a-USA-6-*846*


Hmm ... I'm using version 20.4.7a-USA-6-840. Is that a typo?

I haven't done any serious testing, but just anecdotally I don't seem to be getting the reboots when just watching live baseball on MLB TV. However if I watch completed archived games or switch to an earlier inning when watching live, I usually cringe when exiting and expect a reboot.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I just tried exiting the MLB app while watching a game live and the mini did not reboot. I'm pretty sure the other times I was watching a game that was archived. Weird! I hope they fix this as I usually watch the games in the morning.


----------



## 4d3fect (May 6, 2015)

My experience is not a crash, but upon exiting the MLB app to live TV, invariably get a "copyright holder bla bla blah" message--only fix atm is to power cycle. Wonder what the incompatibility is...


----------



## nikog (Nov 30, 2014)

You guys have the OTA and MLB.TV? My tivo version is 20.4.7a USA 6 846.
I cannot get my game to display on my tivo. It will display for a few seconds but it then goes to STAY TUNED, GAME WILL START SHORTLY. The game has already started. This happens with any game. I called tivo a few weeks ago, they are working to solve it. I can watch my game on my phone, laptop and a roku upstairs. All using the same router in my office. 

I can't use the back button to get out of mlb.tv, I have to use the Tivo button. Mine does not reboot though.


----------



## nikog (Nov 30, 2014)

Working to tonight! Bad news, the Marlins have scored 3 runs in the past 5 min. Cub fan.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

nikog said:


> You guys have the OTA and MLB.TV? My tivo version is 20.4.7a USA 6 846.
> .....
> 
> I can't use the back button to get out of mlb.tv, I have to use the Tivo button. Mine does not reboot though.


Yes, I have over the air and 4 tuner with mlb.tv.

Back doesn't do it, use the LEFT key (might have to do it up to 10-20 times depending on where you were, like on an inning, or on an archived day, such as a Friday (then left through the week of the calendar). Eventually, you get to either an exit choice, or app not available. Then I stop at that point (no more left's) and use KMTTG app to get to standby. About 3/4ths of the time this does not crash. Best I can do.

I also ONLY watch archived games 1 day late, so I can watch my home teams.

And I always use the left/right/up/down/select buttons without the info screen on - I use this to skip to innings w/o seeing the spoiler of the bottom of the ninth giving away when the home team wins. And I often like to just watch my home teams at bats, right/select gets you to the next inning with the same team up to bat.

So, maybe I'm stressing the app a bit differently than the average joe.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Add me to the list. I have a Roamio and two mini's and no matter which one I use whenever I exit the MLB app I am greeted with a roboot of the system. I have hit the left button until the screen comes up that gives me the option to exit MLB and once I select that it goes to Tivo Central then reboots. I have also tried just hitting the Tivo Central button and that didn't work either. Have any of you figured out a work around or solution to avoid the reboot? any help would be appreciated as I really do prefer to watch the games on the Tivo. I have a roku and an apple tv but prefer the tivo... thanks!

Let me add that this did not happen until the last software update was downloaded into my tivo's 20.4.7a


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

@ukwildcat4life:
Some of us have noted that the reboots do not occur if only live games are viewed (see posts #6,7 above). Could you please test that out on your system and let us know if you get the same result?
Thx.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

humbb said:


> @ukwildcat4life:
> Some of us have noted that the reboots do not occur if only live games are viewed (see posts #6,7 above). Could you please test that out on your system and let us know if you get the same result?
> Thx.


Sorry I left that detail out but this always happens to me while watching live games; I seldom ever watch an archived game.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok I just did a little experiment on my Roamio and Mini and it worked. While watching a live game I exited by hitting the left arrow until the screen came up giving me the option to exit the MLB app then I hit the tivo central button and it went into tivo central without a reboot. Hopefully this will continue working! I will report back after I test this a few more times.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 8, 2005)

I have the same problem with 20.4.7a. It doesn't matter which way I exited the app the TiVo reboots. Left, left, left. The TiVo button. Live TV. This problem didn't happen last season or at the beginning of this season. I can't remember exactly when it started but it wasn't right at the start of the season. 
Is 20.4.7 the "spring update" that TiVo sent a marketing email out about last week or is there hope for a fix soon?


----------



## erikwurz (Oct 20, 2005)

Same problem here. Occasionally I can get it to exit cleanly by hitting the live TV button.


----------



## shemmy (Feb 17, 2010)

Has this been fixed for anyone? I still get constant crashes.


----------



## chuckbutler (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm seeing this as well. Very frustrating. It's not 100% reproducible--more like 60% on my Roamio. What I notice is that there sometimes seem to be buffering issues with the MLB app--not sure if this could be tied to whether, or how many, other shows may be recording while the MLB app is active. Sometimes I watch a game with no glitches whatsoever; but it seems that when I *do* have glitches (buffering problems?) during a game, *that* is when Tivo will reboot on exit from MLB.

In any event, I hope Tivo can find a fix for this ASAP.


----------

